# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Spit - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding.*

*Wat is het Spit?*
Lage rugpijn wordt ook wel 'spit' genoemd.
Het is iets wat veel voor komt.
Er zijn mensen die het maar één keer krijgen, bij anderen komt het geregeld terug.
De pijn zit in het gebied tussen de onderste ribben en de billen.
Vooral het bewegen kan heel wat pijn doen.
Van een stoel opstaan of uit bed komen gaat dan heel moeilijk.
Mensen met lage rugpijn bewegen hun rug zo min mogelijk.
Soms is het zo erg dat ze hun rug niet eens kunnen bewegen.
*
Waardoor komt "Spit"?*

Lage rugpijn kan ontstaan doordat de rug overbelast wordt: te vlug of te zwaar tillen en/of een verkeerde beweging maken.
Je rugspieren langdurig spannen, is ook een vorm van overbelasting.
Hoe iemand rugpijn krijgt is niet altijd zo duidelijk.
Er kunnen meerdere oorzaken tegelijk een rol spelen.
Bijvoorbeeld spanningen, veelvuldig autorijden en ook een slechte lichamelijke conditie kan een rol meespelen.
*
Is "Spit" ernstig?*

Lage rugpijn kan iets heel vervelend zijn, maar het wordt meestal niet veroorzaakt door iets ernstigs.
Soms gaat het vanzelf over.
Na een tijd kan u minder last krijgen en zonder pijn bewegen.
Bij sommige mensen gaat de pijn binnen enkele dagen weg, soms kan het een paar weken duren.

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen aan "Spit"?*

# In beweging blijven zorgt ervoor dat u klachten eerder verdwijnen.
Iemand met lage rugpijn moet in beweging blijven, ondanks de pijn.
De pijn is geen teken dat er iets beschadigd is.
Het een tijdje rustig aandoen: zwemmen, fietsen en wandelen zijn goede activiteiten.
Zodra de pijn minder wordt kunt u uw bewegingen langzaam uitbreiden.
Een hele tijd in de dezelfde houding staan of lang zitten kan je beter vermijden.

# Het dragen van een zware boodschappentas of uw kind optillen, dit kunt u beter aan iemand anders overlaten.
Te snel bukken of zwaar tillen is zeer slecht bij lage rugpijn.

# Het draaien met de onderrug kunt u ook beter vermijden.
Het opstaan uit u bed doet u als volgt: eerst rol je op je zij, liggend de benen over de rand slaan en dan jezelf met de armen zijwaarts omhoog drukken.

# Warmte toepassen kan de lage rugpijn verzachten; een warme douche of gebruik een infraroodlamp of een elektrisch verwarmingskussen kan heel wat verlichting brengen.

# Bedrust is niet altijd nodig, maar soms kan het niet anders.
Niet langer dan twee dagen in bed anders wordt u rug stijf.
Een kussen onder de knieën leggen kan heel ontspannend zijn voor je rug.

# Pijnstillers kunnen je pijn verminderen waardoor je je weer gemakkelijker en soepeler kunt bewegen.
Je kunt paracetamol nemen en als dat niet helpt kunt je diclofenac, ibuprofen of naproxen proberen.

*Hoe kunt u "Spit" voorkomen?*

De kans dat de rugpijn terug komt is er altijd, maar met de volgende adviezen, loopt u minder risico.

# Zorg voor een goede conditie.
Geregeld zwemmen, fietsen of wandelen, is heel goed om u rug in vorm te houden.
Bij een goede conditie hoort ook ontspanning; stress kan vaak voor een gespannen houding zorgen en daardoor vergroot de kans op rugpijn.

# Een goede houding is heel belangrijk.
Rechtop zitten en lopen, ook wisselen van houding is van groot belang; de hele dag op dezelfde manier zitten of staan, geeft eerder problemen.

# Als je iets wilt tillen let dan heel goed op uw rug.
Dit wil zeggen: niet uw rug buigen maar door de knieën zakken als u iets wilt optillen.

*Wanneer moet je naar de huisarts?*

Neem contact op met uw huisarts:
# als er ondanks het opvolgen van de voorvernoemde adviezen de pijn ondraaglijk blijft.

# als de pijn uitstraalt naar uw been en tot onder uw knie voelbaar is;

# als u lage rugpijn heeft en daarbij een tintelend, branderig of doof gevoel in één van uw benen of voeten;

# als u lage rugpijn heeft en daarbij krachtvermindering heeft in één been;

# als u lage rugpijn heeft en u krijgt plasproblemen;

# als er na zes weken nog steeds geen verbetering is opgetreden.

Wanneer er andere verschijnselen zijn waarover u zich zorgen maakt, twijfel niet mar neem contact op met uw huisarts.

_Bron: www.xs4all.nl_

----------


## ikke64

Spit zelf is een verkramping van de onderrug spieren. De behandeling bestaat in de regel uit het geven van een pijnstiller die tevens spierontspannend werkt zoals Naproxine achtige producten. Je kunt en mag, mits de pijn niet te hevig is, in principe alles doen. Maar het liefst alles, zonder belasting en kort durend.

De keer dat ik spit heb gehad schoot het in mijn rug zonder aanwijsbare reden. Altijd de sterkste rug gehad van iedereen ;-) Maar nu heb ik me met veel pijn omhoog gewerkt en heb ik een half uur aan het dak van een heftruck gehangen omdat het gewicht van mijn bovenlichaam te zwaar was voor mijn onderrug en ik de pijn niet kon verdragen. Een uur of 2 later ben ik met veel pijn en moeite via de HA naar huis gegaan waar gewoon liggen nog zeer deed. Pas naar enkele dagen kon ik alles weer, alleen niet langer dan 10 minuten. Het ergste was een helling aflopen. Zoals bij ons de dijk naar beneden. De eerste keer dat ik de dijk, met mijn honden, haalde na de beschreven aanval. Ben ik helemaal opzij van de helling afgestrompeld. Nu enkele jaren later heb ik nog steeds regelmatig lichte aanvallen. Maar ik blijf gewwon mobiel. En doe dan ook alles over een kortere periode. Er is prima mee te leven. En zeker sinds ik weer regelmatig zwem wordt de rug pijn ook minder.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ikke,

Bedankt voor de toevoeging van informatie en je eigen ervaring  :Smile: 
Hoe gaat het inmiddels? eb je nog steeds lichte aanvallen of valt dat mee?
Fijn dat zwemmen ervoor zorgt dat je minder rug pijn hebt!  :Smile:  Ga je daarna ook wel eens de sauna in of is die mogelijkheid er niet bij het zwembad waar jij zwemt?
Sterkte voor de pijnlijke dagen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

@Luuss,

Leuk dat je dat vraagt. En nu begin ik nog te twijfelen ook  :Wink: 
Elke week donderdag avond ga ik naar de Plons in Beuningen. Een klein zwembad met relatief warm water. En daarnaast, je raad het al, een sauna. Ik zwem eerst mijn baantjes. En vervolgens neem ik nog een rondje sauna. Achteraf even lekker buiten afkoelen en dan naar huis. Heerlijk!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Waar begin je aan te twijfelen?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heerlijk is dat he even zwemmen en dan lekker de sauna in  :Big Grin:  Ben daar zelf ook groot voortander vnan en mijn rugpijn voelt dan ook dragelijker/beter  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Luuss,

Waar de verbetering vandaan komt. Van het zwemmen of van de sauna. Ook dat is natuurlijk erg goed voor de spieren. En spit is een spierverkramping, dus.......
Mede door cursus en het slechte weer ben ik nu een week niet geweest en dat merk ik nu al. Helaas moet ik ook morgen weer op cursus, en de weers verspellingen zijn nu niet echt heel lekker. Vorige week 2 uur gedaan over een stukje waar 3 kwartier voor staat.
's avonds dus niet meer wezen zwemmen, helaas.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Ik denk een combinatie van beide  :Wink: 
Balen zeg dat je door cursus en slecht weer niet kon zwemmen! Hopelijk kan dat snel wel weer!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Het is eigenlijk van alles wat. Mijn relatie/ lees sex leven wat nog k*t is.
Problemen met de kits, hoewel die niet de boventoon voeren. En waaaaaarzinnig druk op het werk. Ze hebben het over recessie...... Maar ik merk er niets meer van. Ik heb het nog nooit zo druk gehad. En dit werk doe ik toch als een jaar of 9. Als je dan een uur of 3 in de file staat + een dag cursus kun je me zo bij elkaar vegen.  :Frown:  Kan ik echt de moed niet opbrengen om in de auto te stappen om door de sneeuw naar het zwem bad te gaan. Ach ja, ik ben ook geen 45 meer  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------

